# When would you consider a person to have a "high sex drive"?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

So I've read on different sites that people generally consider a person that wants to have sex with their partner more than 4 times a week to have a "high sex drive". Personally, I would have to agree with that definition. I have come to realize in time that I have a very high sex drive. In fact, I almost have to hint before I begin to date a girl that I have a high sexual desire. Otherwise, most will be frightened by me, lol. Personally, if I had the time to have as much sex as I wanted, then I would probably bang 15-20 times a week for 3-5 hours a day. 

Anyway, what would make you consider a person to have a "high sex drive"?


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

4-5 times a week I thought that was normal??

3-5 hrs/per day per week is about as much as a part-time job. By that definition- I define as definitely a high sex drive!:shocked:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> 4-5 times a week I thought that was normal??
> 
> 3-5 hrs/per day per week is about as much as a part-time job. By that definition- I define as definitely a high sex drive!:shocked:


Well yeah I definitely have a high sex drive, lol. However, I've read that the average amount that "normal people" have sex is 1-4 times per week; over 4 is usually considered a high sex drive.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Well yeah I definitely have a high sex drive, lol. However, I've read that the average amount that "normal people" have sex is 1-4 times per week; over 4 is usually considered a high sex drive.


That is pretty sad then. I heard of the wedding cake effect, but i always thought that saying was sexist or something.

People can still squeeze in at least 5-10 per day even with babies hanging all over the place and bills up the wazhoo. Hard to imagine. Doable if the passion is still alive.

Edit- I just thought of the Duggar's with 18+ kids. Poor dude knocks up his wife, and sex for the next 9 mos will not be as enjoyable, but they somehow make it happen!!;P


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

1-4 times a week sounds seriously depressing.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I'm single right now, and this 2-4 times a week thing is making me climb the walls! I need it at least once a day to function, multiple times on weekends. But I don't want to wrangle some unsuspecting woman in just to get my once a day minimum.

That's why I have hands and lube.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

4 times a week is high? Lol. I'd say 4 times a week is a normal sex drive...when I was with my last boyfriend - and I do use that term fairly loosley XD - it was (on average) about twice a day. EVERY night, and something quick either in the morning or if we were between whatever other activities we had planned. I think more than 3 times a day is where I'd hit my limit, but 4 times a week wouldn't be nearly enough, especially at my age.


----------



## TheBly (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow. Lots of intimidating replies so far. I'm going to be a sophomore in college, and I've had sex less than 30 times. 

I could probably have sex twice a day if I had the opportunity, but so far it's been quite scattered. The last time I was in a serious relationship I was a sophomore in high school, and I wasn't having sex yet.

Do most women really have sex 4 times a week? Even if they aren't in a relationship? I always thought that since studies show a lot of women can't orgasm and/or don't enjoy sex, that they wouldn't do it so much?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a high school senior and single; and I masturbate on average twice a day (more if I'm under stress) during the school year, and I don't keep track of the days during the summer. So yeah, 4-5 times a week is really hard to fathom as "high".

@_TheBly_ EDIT: Oh, I could "possibly" do more than that, but there's a point where it'd be a waste of time. 



TheBly said:


> I always thought that since studies show a lot of women can't orgasm and/or don't enjoy sex, that they wouldn't do it so much?


How much is "a lot" and which studies? 70% of women don't orgasm from penetration _alone_, but it doesn't mean that they don't enjoy everything that goes along with it.



> Do most women really have sex 4 times a week? Even if they aren't in a relationship?


I thought this thread was more about, "How many sessions of sex could you imagine enjoying every week, given ideal circumstances?"


----------



## TheBly (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm confused now...is this about how many orgasms you can possibly have a week (masturbating included) or is about how many times you have sex with someone else on average?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Would be interesting to get a medical chart to "assign" what's considered "high". I know doctor's have to have them since they provide pills on the issue. Nice thread, I'm curious what the chart would say and the breakdown.....

Btw, twice a day (at least) is perfect, but to each their own.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> 4 times a week is high? Lol. I'd say 4 times a week is a normal sex drive...when I was with my last boyfriend - and I do use that term fairly loosley XD - it was (on average) about twice a day. EVERY night, and something quick either in the morning or if we were between whatever other activities we had planned. I think more than 3 times a day is where I'd hit my limit, but 4 times a week wouldn't be nearly enough, especially at my age.


 

You are definitely ENFP, that's for sure. 




> I'm a high school senior and single; and I masturbate on average twice a day (more if I'm under stress) during the school year, and I don't keep track of the days during the summer. So yeah, 4-5 times a week is really hard to fathom as "high".


 
Yeah, well I don’t have a woman right now and I am masturbating about 2-3 times a day. Plus, on the weekend I’m whackin it like 8 times throughout the whole weekend for approx. 8-9 hours if I’m not busy. 




> I'm confused now...is this about how many orgasms you can possibly have a week (masturbating included) or is about how many times you have sex with someone else on average?


 
It’s about how much you have sex.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Too much maths.
Brain hurts now.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> Edit- I just thought of the Duggar's with 18+ kids. Poor dude knocks up his wife, and sex for the next 9 mos will not be as enjoyable, but they somehow make it happen!!;P


I have no sympathy for those parents, they're subjecting their kids to being a circus act.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

WTF all these replies are kinda scary.

Doesn't it hurt after awhile? LOL


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I would think that from age 18-35 wanting sex daily is normal. Then maybe 4x a week after age 40 if you take care of yourself

now having TIME for sex.......that's another story


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Khys said:


> now having TIME for sex.......that's another story


It's another one of those things one must make time for - critically so...


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Um. Every night, and generally up for it when I wake up in the morning too.

Unless absolutely exhausted.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I could easily last forever without sex or i could make myself have sex over twice a day, it would mainly be for my partner anyway, i just don't care as long as it is emotionally fuelled, if it's pure lust then it aint happening :/


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that > 4x/week is considered high sex drive but I'll be damned if I remember where (I think it was in a German study that claimed redheads have higher sex drives than average). I do remember thinking 'really'?! 4 Times sounds like a low figure to me XD.


----------

